# Norse symbols



## SevenStringSam (Jun 17, 2011)

well. if i make it past the 21st ill be wanting a few tattoos. i know im gettin an eye of horus. but i want to know if there is a norse symbol for glory. i will be getting sleeves eventually. i want to tell a story through mixed symbols something like. "with love and power glory is created. and glory is eternal" pics would be very well appreciated


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 17, 2011)

There are some norse tattoos you might want to avoid, lest you be confused for a white supremacist. Just a heads up.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes I know about the swastica ones. I wish everyone knew about that. But I'm open to all origins of symbols. Not just nordic


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 17, 2011)

You may also want to avoid the Valknut. That's also used by a shitload of neo-Nazis.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 17, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> Yes I know about the swastica ones. I wish everyone knew about that. But I'm open to all origins of symbols. Not just nordic


 
Not the swastika. That's a symbol from_ many_ ancient cultures.

One common norse symbol to avoid is the three interlocking triangles, otherwise known as the Valknut. 







It's a common enough symbol, but it's also used by some neo-nazi groups and (I think) some aryan prison gangs, so tattoo at your own risk.

EDIT: NINJAS ARE LAME.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 17, 2011)

Racists do tend to be drawn towards Norse sun crosses.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 17, 2011)

Speaking of the swastika though, it can creep up on you in some knotwork if you aren't careful.

_



_


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 17, 2011)

GODDAMMIT, STOP THAT.


----------



## failshredder (Jun 17, 2011)

Fucking Nazis keep co-opting all the most badass symbols.

By the way, swastikas are all over certain styles of Jewish temples, which is the most hilarious irony.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 17, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> GODDAMMIT, STOP THAT.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 17, 2011)

sorry i must laugh at tim. that was pretty funny man


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 18, 2011)

Symbols schmymbols - get a tattoo of Jörmungandr or something like Willy Pogany's 'Children of Loki' but maybe slightly more artistic. 

Edit: Sorry, had to give you my other cent (of the two) - The eye of horus is pretty overused. I mean, if you like it, great, but there's a lot Egyptian heiroglyphs have to offer other than that and the Ankh


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 18, 2011)

^ That also have a far deeper (and less contrived) meaning.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 18, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Not the swastika. That's a symbol from_ many_ ancient cultures.
> 
> One common norse symbol to avoid is the three interlocking triangles, otherwise known as the Valknut.
> 
> ...



I'm actually still considering whether or not to do one.. Yes the associations can be a bit of a pain, but by the same token the symbol is just so striking.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyone worth communicating with will gladly listen to your explaination of why it's not a nazi symbol and what it really stands for anyway, right?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 18, 2011)

Exactly 

In all seriousness though, if I were to get it, i doubt it would be as a display piece for all the world to see anyway - it's not like I'd be sticking it on my damn forehead


----------



## Ckackley (Jun 18, 2011)

A buddy of mine is a hard core Asatru (Norse Pagan). He's had a Valknut for YEARS. He gets VERY flabbergasted and irritated when people assume he's a racist. Over the years he's developed an explanation for people willing to listen that's very informative and polite , though he sometimes delivers it with an air of boredom. So, it's possible if people will listen but it gets old after a bit having to explain yourself. Hell, I've got an Aries tattoo and get tired of explaining to the Rednecks around here what it means.


----------



## MFB (Jun 18, 2011)

I got a Mjolnir tattoo on my right forearm on my 18th birthday and people ask me about it all the time at my job. Its probably the only Viking symbol not being misused by Neo-Nazis. But any tattoo thats foreign and different youll have to explain, so be ready for it.


----------



## Dvaienat (Jun 18, 2011)

If I were you I would choose a symbol that _you_ like, and if people associate it with Nazism and/or racism, then just explain to them the real meaning of the symbol. 

I mean, if I saw somebody walking around with a Swastika tattoo, I would not immediately think they were a Nazi, since I know it has another, original meaning. Only the ignorant are going to think you are some sort of white supremacist.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 18, 2011)

^Yeah, well, the ignorant are the people who decide to stab people on a whim. They are the ones you have to worry about.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 18, 2011)

im not completely set on anything. just on getting a tattoo haha. but i would love for you guys to shoot me some recommendations


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 18, 2011)

ok the children of loki has me caught. im in love with that one. now tha planning starts


----------



## MFB (Jun 18, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> im not completely set on anything. just on getting a tattoo haha. but i would love for you guys to shoot me some recommendations



Any time you say "Give me a recommendation for a tattoo" you're basically admitting you don't know what you want and are getting something for the sake of getting it and will most likely regret it later.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 18, 2011)

^  You're set on getting one, that's awesome, but wait until you find "the" one you want that you yourself know you're sure of


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 18, 2011)

If it/they don't have to be symbolic, and you got the cash, and you can find a seriously skilled artist, then go to the H.R. Giger gallery website and pick out something really crazy cool.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 18, 2011)

I do admit I don't k ow exactly what I want. Just a general area of choices to choose from. But I'm open to a lot. Might look up some Geiger stuff


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Jun 18, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> If it/they don't have to be symbolic, and you got the cash, and you can find a seriously skilled artist, then go to the H.R. Giger gallery website and pick out something really crazy cool.



Yeah. *Work 219: Landscape XX* would be an excellent choice for a tattoo.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 19, 2011)

SevenStringSam said:


> I do admit I don't k ow exactly what I want. Just a general area of choices to choose from. But I'm open to a lot. Might look up some Geiger stuff


Maybe you should think about it for a year or so, do a LOT of research. You might come across something you like and stick with that idea. Once you've found that symbol (or ideology), sit on it for a while, be 100% sure it's something you want. 

Personally I would never get a Norse themed tattoo no matter how neat the symbol looks or whatever it means, simply because I don't feel connected to old Norse culture at all. Save for the idea, it'd have nothing to do with who I am.

And yeah, like mentioned, if you need US to suggest or pick images for you, you'll never get something you're gonna want to live with for the rest of your life.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 19, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> Maybe you should think about it for a year or so, do a LOT of research. You might come across something you like and stick with that idea. Once you've found that symbol (or ideology), sit on it for a while, be 100% sure it's something you want.
> 
> Personally I would never get a Norse themed tattoo no matter how neat the symbol looks or whatever it means, simply because I don't feel connected to old Norse culture at all. Save for the idea, it'd have nothing to do with who I am.
> 
> And yeah, like mentioned, if you need US to suggest or pick images for you, you'll never get something you're gonna want to live with for the rest of your life.



thisThisTHIS

I have a couple tattoos, and they mean absolutely jack shit to me because they were both decided-on with no forethought. AND they're both taking prime tattoo real estate (shoulder, each arm). 

OP's got plenty of time to do the research and to make the decision. Chicks dig tattoos, and they'll like them more if you can tell a cogent story behind them (and not have to make stupid shit up, like I've had to ).


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 19, 2011)

Haha I have 2 years before i can even get 1 so I will search for one that has personal 
Meaning. Well I have 1 it's a script. "John 15:13. 'for greater love has no one than this. That he lay down his life for his friends'" my freind I who I grew up with. Basically raised me. Died in combat. Pulling is friend out of the field of fire. He got shot 9 times in the torso leg and neck. The other guy. 2 leg 1 hip


----------



## Jeggs (Jun 19, 2011)

You should read up on some norse mythology before deciding upon taking a norrøn-themed tattoo.
That being said I think the two ravens belonging to Odin: "Hugin" and "Munin" is a quite nice theme for a tattoo.
Their names roughly translates to "The Tought" and "The Memory".

Sorry for the crappy english.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 19, 2011)

^Great suggestions Jeggs.


----------



## Nile (Jun 20, 2011)

Get "I'M NOT RACIST" forefront and center and then get all the symbols you want.


----------



## Jontain (Jun 20, 2011)

Something as bold as a symbol should mean something to you personally before you get it tattooed onto yourself, at the end of the day get what YOU want in a tattoo and nothing less. The more thought and time you put into it before you get it the more sure you are going to be about wanting it there for life.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 20, 2011)

If you're interested in Anglo-Scandinavian artwork, look for books by Kendrick and Wilson on the subject. There are also various volumes of stone sculpture etc in publication, both from England and the Scandinavian world, which may be worth browsing for inspiration. 

As for internet search keywords, try things like 'Mammen' 'Borre' 'Jellinge' 'Ringerike' 'Urnes' for decorative imagery, for story telling you're probably going to need more carved crosses and such, 'Halton' and 'Gosforth' should bring up some reading to get you started.

PM me if you need any help with anything man.

(Ross Naylor: BA Viking Studies, current MA student, Norse and Viking studies. University of Nottingham  )


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 20, 2011)

InTheRavensName said:


> (Ross Naylor: BA Viking Studies, current MA student, Norse and Viking studies. University of Nottingham  )


 

That's pretty metal.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 20, 2011)

You have no idea. The first seminar I had to lead on my undergrad. was on the blood eagle


----------



## stryker1800 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeggs said:


> You should read up on some norse mythology before deciding upon taking a norrøn-themed tattoo.
> That being said I think the two ravens belonging to Odin: "Hugin" and "Munin" is a quite nice theme for a tattoo.
> Their names roughly translates to "The Tought" and "The Memory".
> 
> Sorry for the crappy english.



I actually have a pair of crows on my left shoulder, I sat on the idea for a very long time before i decided to go with it. It wasn't specifically a Hugin and Munin tattoo, but more about the other Mythologies revolving around crows/ravens with a strong nod to the pair of birds.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 21, 2011)

"Thanks for the suggestion, CrushingAnvil!"



Jegg's suggestion is a good one, I might get that, and I didn't like the idea of tattoos until I read his post


----------

